# Extra lobe on placenta



## weecasey (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi,  my last pregnancy, after the birth, I was told that my placenta had had an extra lobe on it and that I was "Lucky my waters broke where they did"  At the time, I didn't question that (although did think what in my top hall!").  This time round I've been told that there is a second lobe but sonographer didn't think it was attached.  I've done the dreaded Google and am now worried about Vasa praevia as that would explain the firt MW's comments at my son's birth!  I've also had bleeding in this pregnancy (not a lot) as i did with last.  Is there a way that this can be checked that the NHS would provide (I am willing to pay private if necessary)?  Or am I just worrying about nothing?  I do have a 4d private scan booked for 28 weeks, would they be able to check more clearly?

I'm 25 weeks at mo and don't have any other NHS scans booked


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

they would have noted on the scan if the placenta or any lobe was covering the cervix, so they would have arranged to rescan you. They will be able to see it clearly on the 4d scan, so that can reassure you again,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## weecasey (Jan 12, 2007)

Would the scan have shown whether any vessels where over the cervix? thought they had to do colour scan to see that?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it would depend on where the lobes were, if they were on either side of the cervix, they would probably have referred you to another hospital that has a colour scanner if yours doesn't have one, as many don't,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## weecasey (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.  The main placenta is on the posterior and the extra smaller lobe is on the anterior, but I haven't been referred.  Should I speak to my MW and see if she thinks I need a referral, or will she think I'm a hypochondriac?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

she will want to do all she can to reassure you, so yes, bring it up with her. The main concern would be if it was crossing the entrance to the cervix, which it doesn't sound to be doing,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

